# Survivor: San Juan del Sur (Blood vs Water 2)



## That Don Guy (Mar 13, 2003)

Jeff Probst revealed on Entertainment Weekly Radio on 6/2 that the upcoming (Fall 2014) season of Survivor has already needed to make a change; there was some medical problem that caused one of the 10 "pairs" (and it's not a man/woman pair) to drop out. It was too late to try to find a new related pair to replace them, so there will be only 18 contestants instead of the announced 20.


----------



## JFriday (Mar 20, 2002)

Shouldn't you add spoiler to the title?


----------



## JLucPicard (Jul 8, 2004)

I know I'll be told a dozen ways from Sunday how wrong I am, but I don't see this as any more of a spoiler than anything that may have said there would be 20 contestants. Since production hadn't even started, I don't see a need for a spoiler warning for this information.


Let the hammering begin.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

I would consider the pairs as a spoiler. Although I'm sure an article would probably mention it at some point before the season starts. I'm hoping I'll be able to watch the next season. I have not watched an entire season in many years.

I don't plan on watching many new shows next season since I got burned so badly this past season. So this should be a good season for me to watch Survivor again.


----------



## Howie (May 3, 2004)




----------



## That Don Guy (Mar 13, 2003)

aaronwt said:


> I would consider the pairs as a spoiler.


And I would have said "spoiler' had I found any evidence that they have announced who the 20 planned contestants were yet. Remember, there are no returning players for this one.

I wouldn't be surprised if the two who dropped out are never even mentioned on the air. Did they ever mention who was supposed to be on Season 2 (Survivor Outback) but dropped out because she was told that they would be arriving by skydiving (an idea later dropped), resulting in the first alternate taking her place - eventual winner Tina Wesson?


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

aaronwt said:


> I would consider the pairs as a spoiler. Although I'm sure an article would probably mention it at some point before the season starts. I'm hoping I'll be able to watch the next season. I have not watched an entire season in many years.


What do you mean you'd consider the pairs a spoiler? That's what Blood vs Water means, and they already announced it as such at the end of the most recent season reunion show. Although Jeff was careful to point out that the pairs may or may not be divided into separate tribes like they were the first time.


----------



## LordKronos (Dec 28, 2003)

Next season


Spoiler



they compete for one million dollars



Seriously, it's a pre-season discussion thread. Anything at all is, by the most strict definition, a spoiler. Thus I think it's implicit that a basic level of spoilers will be contained in this thread.


----------



## heySkippy (Jul 2, 2001)

I heard there might be two winners, but only if they both come from the same district.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

heySkippy said:


> I heard there might be two winners, but only if they both come from the same district.


well played /clap


----------



## RichardHead (Nov 17, 2003)

Do we really care if nine or ten teams start_ on the island_ and how could knowing there are only nine teams possibly affect your enjoyment of the show?

Just askin'!


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

RichardHead said:


> Do we really care if nine or ten teams start the race and how could knowing there are only nine teams possibly affect your enjoyment of the show?
> 
> Just askin'!


Wrong show.


----------



## RichardHead (Nov 17, 2003)

hummingbird_206 said:


> Wrong show.


Right show, just careless writing on my part. Fixed it.


----------



## TampaThunder (Apr 8, 2003)

They've made a major change in the upcoming season. Will make most everybody here happy.


Spoiler



No Redemption Island!
http://insidetv.ew.com/2014/06/04/survivor-redemption-island-axed-for-new-twist-exclusive/


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

regarding the spoiler above


Spoiler



Is that Jimmy Johnson again?


----------



## TampaThunder (Apr 8, 2003)

pmyers said:


> regarding the spoiler above
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


Yep, but that's an old Survivor: Nicaragua picture, not for the current season.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

TampaThunder said:


> They've made a major change in the upcoming season. Will make most everybody here happy.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


SWEET!!!!


----------



## Azlen (Nov 25, 2002)

There has been a spoiler regarding casting that has leaked. One of the pairs is



Spoiler



Natalie Anderson and Nadiya Anderson, the "twinnies" from Amazing Race.


----------



## brianric (Aug 29, 2002)

Azlen said:


> There has been a spoiler regarding casting that has leaked. One of the pairs is
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



groan


----------



## heySkippy (Jul 2, 2001)

Azlen said:


> There has been a spoiler regarding casting that has leaked. One of the pairs is
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice!

They won't last, though.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

Azlen said:


> There has been a spoiler regarding casting that has leaked. One of the pairs is
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Say it ain't so!!


----------



## bryhamm (Jun 30, 2004)

Spoiler



so if there is no redemption island, then I wonder how the whole blood vs water thing will work


----------



## stellie93 (Feb 25, 2006)

Oh no! Regarding the spoiler. Oh, wait, all the posts are spoilers.


----------



## heySkippy (Jul 2, 2001)

We should open this thread up to casting spoilers. If the OP would PM Mike Lang, I think he could get the title changed.

In the meantime, regarding a casting spoiler.


Spoiler



It would be humorous if the twins found a circumstance where no one being able to tell who was who was funny.


----------



## JLucPicard (Jul 8, 2004)

Spoiler



Being a contrarian in the Like/Dislike the Twinnies debate (I like them), I'm looking forward to seeing them in beach attire and hope they're around for a while. :up:

My apologies to any of you who threw up in their mouth a little bit when reading that.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

JLucPicard said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



Count me as one who threw up a little bit. The thought of them in swim attire does that


----------



## Azlen (Nov 25, 2002)

There's always a chance that they were the ones who left for medical reasons. 
That could be good news or bad news depending on how you feel about them.


----------



## Donbadabon (Mar 5, 2002)

http://www.tvguide.com/photogallery/Survivor-Season-29-Cast-Photos-1086255

Cast pics are released.

The Twinnies from Amazing Race are confirmed.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

Donbadabon said:


> http://www.tvguide.com/photogallery/Survivor-Season-29-Cast-Photos-1086255
> 
> Cast pics are released.
> 
> The Twinnies from Amazing Race are confirmed.


John Rocker! Holy Cow!!


----------



## laria (Sep 7, 2000)

TWINNIES! 

It won't let me type that without typing some other letters that aren't caps.


----------



## brianric (Aug 29, 2002)

Donbadabon said:


> The Twinnies from Amazing Race are confirmed.


I seriously considered cancelling my SP. I've seen every episode of Survivor, but I loathe the Twinnies. Why does CBS keep bring these two losers back for a third time? They were to my recollection on twice on TAR.


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

The Twinnies may be my least favorite contestants on reality shows ever.

But they can't ruin Survivor, I will enjoy watching them get voted out.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

hefe said:


> The Twinnies may be my least favorite contestants on reality shows ever.
> 
> But they can't ruin Survivor, I will enjoy watching them get voted out.


This! They are my second least favorite after Rachael Riley of Big Brother and TAR. I was thrilled to see them go first last TAR AS. The problem here is it's going to take at least TWO weeks to see them both go!!

Plus John Rockers is going to be on, which should be interesting. The guy was a super jerk when playing baseball.


----------



## bryhamm (Jun 30, 2004)

Steveknj said:


> This! They are my second least favorite after Rachael Riley of Big Brother and TAR. I was thrilled to see them go first last TAR AS. *The problem here is it's going to take at least TWO weeks to see them both go!!
> *
> Plus John Rockers is going to be on, which should be interesting. The guy was a super jerk when playing baseball.


More than that. They are doing blood vs water again, which means they are likely to do Exile Island again. This means at least 5 weeks if I am thinking correctly.

Week 1 - 1st person to EI
Week 2 - 2nd person to EI
Week 3 - 3rd person to EI
Week 4 - EI competition to remove 1st person from the game; 4th person to EI
Week 5 - EI competition to remove 2nd person from the game; 5th person to EI


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

bryhamm said:


> More than that. They are doing blood vs water again, which means they are likely to do Exile Island again. This means at least 5 weeks if I am thinking correctly.
> 
> Week 1 - 1st person to EI
> Week 2 - 2nd person to EI
> ...


Don't assume that.


----------



## bryhamm (Jun 30, 2004)

hefe said:


> Don't assume that.


Which part? The EI part? I hope you are right, cause I don't like it.

However, I did actually like it as part of the first blood vs water. It actually fit there.


----------



## Azlen (Nov 25, 2002)

bryhamm said:


> More than that. They are doing blood vs water again, which means they are likely to do Exile Island again. This means at least 5 weeks if I am thinking correctly.
> 
> Week 1 - 1st person to EI
> Week 2 - 2nd person to EI
> ...


The fate of Exile Island (edit:Actually Redemption Island) was posted in a spoiler earlier in the thread.
If you don't want to go looking for it.



Spoiler



Redemption Island is not returning.
http://insidetv.ew.com/2014/06/04/survivor-redemption-island-axed-for-new-twist-exclusive/

There is going to be a new twist.


----------



## heySkippy (Jul 2, 2001)

I don't mind Exile Island so much, it's Redemption Island (which was part of the first BvW) that I can't stand. It's been several years since we've seen Exile Island.


----------



## TriBruin (Dec 10, 2003)

heySkippy said:


> I don't mind Exile Island so much, it's Redemption Island (which was part of the first BvW) that I can't stand. It's been several years since we've seen Exile Island.


The funny thing is that I thought the BvW brought the best out of Redemption Island. It changed strategy in voting people out. Some people were voted out based on who their Blood was on the OTHER tribe. It lead to some very interesting dynamics.


----------



## bryhamm (Jun 30, 2004)

TriBruin said:


> The funny thing is that I thought the BvW brought the best out of Redemption Island. It changed strategy in voting people out. Some people were voted out based on who their Blood was on the OTHER tribe. It lead to some very interesting dynamics.


Sorry, meant Redemption Island and not Exile Island.

But I agree with the above. I don't like RI in "normal" play. But it fit nicely with blood vs water the first time.


----------



## tivotvaddict (Aug 11, 2005)

Wow, a very physically fit group this season. Two teams of firefighters? Seems like they will already be bonded if they're on the same team. The twinnies seem to be the least in shape, but even they are cross-fit coaches so they must be at least reasonably physically competent.

tta


----------



## heySkippy (Jul 2, 2001)

I'm ready for a season with fewer puzzles and more knock each other silly challenges.


----------



## DancnDude (Feb 7, 2001)

I like the puzzles since it seems like we get a few come from behind victories, and also somebody can come out looking like a goat.

And usually survivor is good at coming up with cool looking ones.


----------



## Tracy (Mar 12, 2000)

I love the twinnies! Don't talk bad about them! Twinnies. That's fun to say.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

heySkippy said:


> I'm ready for a season with fewer puzzles and more knock each other silly challenges.


They have to use puzzles to equalize the challenges. If it were all about brute strength, it would put some competitors at a major disadvantage.


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

hefe said:


> The Twinnies may be my least favorite contestants on reality shows ever.
> 
> But they can't ruin Survivor, I will enjoy watching them get voted out.


:up:


----------



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

bryhamm said:


> More than that. They are doing blood vs water again, which means they are likely to do Exile Island again. This means at least 5 weeks if I am thinking correctly.
> 
> Week 1 - 1st person to EI
> Week 2 - 2nd person to EI
> ...


Wait....wasn't EI just always meant to be one person? Then a second came and they had the competition?

With the obvious potential strategy that for some, surviving alone and winning a challenge every 3 days might be easier than trying to stay in the primary game......


----------



## heySkippy (Jul 2, 2001)

There weren't any challenges on Exile Island. It's one person at a time and all they do is sit there, sequestered away from their tribe, until the next tribal challenge when they rejoin their group.


----------



## DancnDude (Feb 7, 2001)

Except they started putting hidden immunity idols on the island so it became more important.


----------



## VegasVic (Nov 22, 2002)

I'll have to be ready to hit Mute until the Twinnies are booted. 

So glad no RI, hate it.


----------



## bryhamm (Jun 30, 2004)

Info about this season (spoilerized to be safe)



Spoiler



http://insidetv.ew.com/2014/09/03/survivor-san-juan-del-sur-jeff-probst-redemption-island-exile-island/

LOL, so I mispoke earlier when saying EI ... only to find out that EI is back


----------



## markz (Oct 22, 2002)

tivotvaddict said:


> Two teams of firefighters?


I wonder if they can START fires? What if they keep putting out the fire every time someone starts one!


----------



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

heySkippy said:


> There weren't any challenges on Exile Island. It's one person at a time and all they do is sit there, sequestered away from their tribe, until the next tribal challenge when they rejoin their group.


Oh right. Thank you.


----------



## Donbadabon (Mar 5, 2002)

Season preview tonight on TV Guide network. Starts 7pm Central. I enjoy these, they usually show us the sets, how they came up with some of the challenges, a look at the contestants, etc.


----------



## heySkippy (Jul 2, 2001)

^^ Thanks for the heads-up!


----------

